# Frank Bello Bass Sound



## DXL (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone please help me find out how to get the bass sound Frank Bello of Anthrax uses in this song?


This is the bass track of another one of their songs where he uses the same sound but you can hear the bass more clearly


just in case you can't tell what I mean by "sound" I mean that sort of floppy/clangy sound his notes have


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 23, 2013)

Super low action, plucked hard with fingers so the strings bounce off the frets. Passive bass into what sounds like an SVT mildly overdriven.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 24, 2013)

and anger!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2013)

Caught In A Mosh was with an ESP P bass with an EMG P/J set pushing an Ampeg SVT, I believe. I'm Alive was done with a J-bass loaded with a Samarium Cobalt Noiseless J in the bridge and a Duncan 1/4th Pounder in the middle. He also started using a Hartke LH1000 during Worship Music.

EDIT: Actually, with Worship Music, I'm not too sure. He switched back to EMG sometime around 2010 - 2011.


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 24, 2013)

Whatever the reason, this is probably my favorite bass tone.


----------



## shredfiend (Jul 24, 2013)

Always liked his tone.
It's funny listening to it isolated. bit more high end than I'd expect and a little more growl. I would of expected a little more low end.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 24, 2013)

Scoop the lower mids a bit and boost around 4K to emphasize the fret buzz.


----------



## HotelEcho (Jul 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Caught In A Mosh was with an ESP P bass with an EMG P/J set pushing an Ampeg SVT, I believe. I'm Alive was done with a J-bass loaded with a Samarium Cobalt Noiseless J in the bridge and a Duncan 1/4th Pounder in the middle. He also started using a Hartke LH1000 during Worship Music.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, with Worship Music, I'm not too sure. He switched back to EMG sometime around 2010 - 2011.



Almost definitely the Seymour Duncans, the bass tracks for most things on Worship Music were probably carried over from the original Dan Nelson recording.

In the liner notes of Among The Living it says he uses Marshall amps, onstage from that era he was using black-fronted Marshall heads that look like the VBA400 - but that was launched in the mid-to-late 90s. So whatever the earlier equivalent of that was.

Personally, the closest I've ever had to that sort of sound was the pre-shape EQ on an old Trace Elliot head. They're the bomb for that sort of thing.


----------

